# New Dilema: I need a smart phone for IHeartRadio only



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am looking right now to get an Android for the sole purpose of using the IHeartRadio ap. The cheapest I can do this that I have found so far is Virgin unlimited data for $25. But I am still on the fence about a phone. I do not care if it even rings. I just want to be able to hear my radio program anywhere in the US. Just looking for the cheapest. So far I have only found a new phone for $189 and a used ebay one for $89.

Any other good advice?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

How about an iPhone 3GS for $49?


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Just for an FYI: Unless you're stationary the Iheartradio app is crap. I use it lot on my android. If i'm at home while mowing the lawn, etc., etc., it's fine. But if I'm driving in the car it drops out constantly even when there is no interruption in cell service. I have no idea why, maybe it has problems switching cell towers, or something. You have to stop the app, and restart then it's fine for awhile again. I don't have the same issues with Pandora or other radio apps. 

More to answer your question... Virgin is probably the cheapest, but remember their pre-paid plans do not include roaming. So you have to be on their (Sprint) network, so you won't be able to listen to anywhere in the USA.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Sprint's network's national, so you'll be able to listen anywhere. They've got better coverage than AT&T in a lot of places.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah except over most of the country where it isn't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

brian188 said:


> Yeah except over most of the country where it isn't.


http://coverage.sprint.com/IMPACT.jsp?ECID=vanity:coverage


----------



## Rob 14 (Mar 5, 2010)

i use ooTunes app for the $$$$ this the best IMO only available for apple plus great CS .i`m have sprint so i can`t use ooTunes, cause its not available yet.been talking to steve to see when its going to be available for android..iheart is also used on iphone and android.there is another app called WunderRadio thats ok on WIFI CRAP otherwise IMO.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> http://coverage.sprint.com/IMPACT.jsp?ECID=vanity:coverage


Yeah, and all the grey and white (most of the country) is roaming or no service, with virgin all the grey and white is no service.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> How about an iPhone 3GS for $49?


As opposed to $25 a month? Understand I do not ever need it for cell service, just for the ap. My issue now is getting the cheapest phone possible for Virgin. Unless someone has a cheaper solution.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There's the challenge, finding a smart phone that doesn't saddle you with a $35+/mo voice plan.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Tablet with a 3g plan or one with a usb port and a 3g/4g modem.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

brian188 said:


> Just for an FYI: Unless you're stationary the Iheartradio app is crap.


it plays fine on my BB, as in it rarely loses the connection. the problem i have is that it locks up if you leave it on for more than 45 min or so. its still playing, but i can't change channels or even get to my home screen. i have to pull the battery and reset the phone.


----------

